# Albee Play at a Presbyterian Church?



## DMcFadden (May 5, 2012)

Tonight my wife was invited to attend a play being put on by the theater ministry of a local Presbyterian church in town. Evidently their basement has been turned into a professional quality theater and the church website proudly promotes this as one of their ministries. The play was Edward Albee's "Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolf."

Really?!? Has anyone ever heard of anything like this before?


----------



## VictorBravo (May 5, 2012)

Well, yes, but it was a historic Methodist Church in Seattle. They needed revenue to pay for upkeep of the old building, and it made for a nice platform for plays and concerts. 

It wasn't the basement though. There was a stage in the sanctuary and all they had to do was move the pulpit for the performances.

Now that I think of it, the old Presbyterian church in downtown Seattle also routinely hosts plays. That PCUSA had a "ministry" of performances.

Now, I don't know of any conservative Reformed churches doing this, but it is pretty common from what I've seen.


----------



## Galatians220 (May 6, 2012)

"Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?" That's the pits. Sorry!


----------



## Poimen (May 6, 2012)

A ministry to whom, by whom, on whose behalf and for what reason? In other words, when these questions are answered, I don't see any reason to call such things ministry since they are not authorized by Christ. I am struck by the omissions in the list of ministries in 1 Corinthians 12-14, i.e. those which involve entertaining people or even, have anything to do with music, plays or other such things that the church deems necessary and important (and often in place of those things that Jesus actually commanded us to do - Matthew 28:19ff.). But such is the heart and mind of a people who think that if we happen to like something or want to do something then God must approve of it too: too bad we didn't actually consult His Word and find out what He wanted.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 6, 2012)

Vic,

I was not surprised at a church having plays as part of their "outreach." I have known of churches to do this. However, selecting such a despair filled work by an openly gay playright raises eyebrows.


----------



## Scott1 (May 6, 2012)

> Revelation 3
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 6, 2012)

DMcFadden said:


> Vic,
> 
> I was not surprised at a church having plays as part of their "outreach." I have known of churches to do this. However, selecting such a despair filled work by an openly gay playright raises eyebrows.



True enough, but not surprising depending upon what kind of Presbyterian church it is. I don't even want to list examples I've seen in the Episcopalian cathedral in Seattle.


----------

